

Full Text of Obama's State of the Union Address - naftaliharris
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/29/us/politics/state-of-the-union-address-text.html?_r=0

======
o0-0o
I made a wordle tag cloud out of this, and had the common words like Me and I
removed. Check it out:

Very heavy on the America derivatives, jobs, economy, and congress.

[http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/7498720/Obama_2014_State_of_...](http://www.wordle.net/show/wrdl/7498720/Obama_2014_State_of_The_Union_%28Common_English_Words_Removed%29)

